# snails and goldfish



## swimmy (Jul 11, 2011)

Im thinking of getting snails for my goldfish. Im just wondering if the goldfish would be tempted to eat the snails? And fast can the snails reproduce? If the snails do breed, does anyone have any ideas what to do with all of the extra snails!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

*r2*r2*r2snails will eat your goldfish*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------

